# LLVM36 Bypass for Compile Errors "jquery" and "underscore"



## gladiola (Mar 22, 2016)

LLVM36 was failing to compile from ports with errors for an unfound file with working directory names that included "jquery" and "underscore".  I contacted the port maintainer; they were not sure what was causing it.  They knew they could get it to go away, but they weren't sure yet why.

I was having the same trouble with this bug:
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2015-September/100519.html

I was able to get around it by unchecking the "documentation" block in the dialog for setting up the make config.  As you can see in this photo of the makefile, the errors will turn up in the directories made with the "MDOCS" option:





So, to eliminate use of that code, without permanently modifying anything, simply uncheck the block for "Documentation" on the make config.  The choices will look like this:




LLVM36 was necessary for compiling some browsers, wireshark, and a bunch of other software.  Updates and reinstalls of python27, binutils, cmake and sphinx had no effect.  The trouble's somewhere with the docs.
# # #


----------

